# Zodiac Divers



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been tempted by a Zodiac but don't know a lot about them.

How do you rate them as opposed to, say, Seiko or Citizen?

I can tell by their price point that they are not exactly Rolex challengers, but any general advice you could give (paticularly on the qualirty aspect) of Zodiac divers would be gratefully accepted.

Thanks VM in advance

Rob


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

From what I've read the quality seems reasonable. Some of the Zodiac quartz divers - can't remember the model name - are quite cheap (Â£50 - Â£70ish) which seems like something of a bargain to me. However the Zodiac I really like is the chunky 6105ish automatic one. It's a big watch by all accounts (over 45mm in diameter) but it looks good to my aging eyes - I particularly like the black dialled one. There have been questions raised over the movement - when I first saw the watch I assumed it to have the ETA2824 in it but since then I've read that it's a Chinese Claro-Semang movement.

Apart from that I've not read anything negative about any of the Zodiac watches - if I had he spare dosh I'd be tempted by the 6105ish one ...... which I think may be called the Sea Dragon (but don't quote me on that).

Hope this helps a smidgin' & there's a review here of the watch I'm chuntering on about









http://jitteryjim.com/?page_id=264


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> From what I've read the quality seems reasonable. Some of the Zodiac quartz divers - can't remember the model name - are quite cheap (Â£50 - Â£70ish) which seems like something of a bargain to me. However the Zodiac I really like is the chunky 6105ish automatic one. It's a big watch by all accounts (over 45mm in diameter) but it looks good to my aging eyes - I particularly like the black dialled one. There have been questions raised over the movement - when I first saw the watch I assumed it to have the ETA2824 in it but since then I've read that it's a Chinese Claro-Semang movement.
> 
> Apart from that I've not read anything negative about any of the Zodiac watches - if I had he spare dosh I'd be tempted by the 6105ish one ...... which I think may be called the Sea Dragon (but don't quote me on that).
> 
> ...


Thank, Paul. I might be tempted by a quartz jobbie just to see what they are like, although I do like that big diver....

As an aside I have spotted a couple on the 'Bay at about forty quid plus shipping from the States making it about Â£70-Â£80 by the time Fedex and our chums at HMC have had their bite at the cherry. One of those I saw in a dealers in Porlamar, Venezuela, recently at 1320000 Bolivars, which is about Â£320 - needless to say I didn't get one.....

Rob


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey up rob

there's one thing about them, they sure are big









here's one i bought a few months ago, zodiac v-wolf, i paid (i think!) Â£45 second hand and have only seen them for sale in the US, price was $299














































they wear very well for such a big watch and the rubber strap is just so nice and soft....

as you can see, they like to put plenty of signatures on them too









regards, john....

oh, from memory, i think the crystal is sapphire too...

EDITjust done a search on eprey, they're bleedin' cheap on there, not much more than mine for a new one!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like that - any more details? Size (diameter inc crown, lug width etc), bezel quality, screw down crown, lume etc??


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I like that - any more details? Size (diameter inc crown, lug width etc), bezel quality, screw down crown, lume etc??


 hey up paul

it's 48mm across including the screwdown crown and 42mm top to bottom....

the lugs are 24mm...

the watch is fairly slim at around 14mm thick

the bezel is uni-directional and very firm (no way would it move during a dive- even a desk-dive







)it's a 120 click ratchet.

can't remember what movement is inside but for some reason, ronda is in my mind (i'll do a search of t'interweb....

overall i like this watch, just one thing spoils it for me (which i didn't notice when i bought it), it's the mecedes hour hand, i can't stand 'em as i've seen so many fake rollies at the bootsales with them on, it's actually made me dislike them









the lume is fairly light green in colour but are slim batons compared with seikos, they shine brightly when charged but dull off quick-ish....

john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

just done a search for specs (thought the crystal was sapphire but wasn't sure- it is







)

specs here..

Visit My Website

john


----------

